# Changes in the past year



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

I got in touch with my emotional side.
I realized that I don't have to run from my fears.
I saw a very nice therapist for a few weeks.
I saw a psychiatrist, and started taking Celexa (which seems to be working nicely).
I made a few friends in several classes.
I got to know my best friend from highschool better than I ever knew him before.
I helped him confront his problems, and even convinced him to see a therapist.
I learned that it's okay to open up to people who care about you.
I learned that it's okay to open up to people you don't know. (If they don't care, they don't matter anyway.)
I went to a musical performance for a class by myself.
I realized just how much of an optimistic person I really am.
I learned that the only thing holding me back from my dreams is myself, and I realized that I can change myself however I want.
I confronted my intimidating roommate, and didn't die in the process.
I talked with my parents about my problems.
I went to several parties.
I confronted a lot of my naive misconceptions about things, people and life in general.
I gained a lot of self-confidence.
I learned that I don't have to be ashamed about who I am.
I learned that I don't have to be ashamed of what I want from life.
I learned that it's okay to reach for my dreams.
I learned that the world never conspires against me, only my perceptions of it do.
I found an awesome forum with lots of really nice and supportive people.
I learned that no matter what happened in the past, the future is always full of possibilities.

Unfortunately, the one thing I didn't learn is electromagnatism...but I learned that failing one class isn't the end of the world. 

Anyone else feel like they had an oddly good year, despite the setbacks and disappointments?


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

I've helped out a friend deal with her own life that she said she was grateful to me.
I could move on from a guy I could not forget or erase from my life before.
I could try to engage in conversations with my peers better than before.

And hey, if I could think of more, I'll post them up


----------



## w3stfa11 (Jan 23, 2005)

.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

This has been a year of huge changes!

At the beginning of the year I learned that some gals from SAS make for decent girlfriends, unless they have huge trust issues. I learned that I'm a decent boyfriend unless I drink too much on benzos. I started realizing that I blacked out, and that I needed to never do that again. In losing said SAS girlfriend due to the above, I learned a lot about myself and turned into a better guy who isn't in denial of his tendencies to go overboard with the substances. 

Speaking of substances, I learned I don't need a mood stabilizer to stabilize my mood. I just need to behave. 

A few months after said breakup, I got to know another friend from SAS a little better, and we found out we were a better match for one another all along. In finally finding out how it felt to really match with someone, I got over my ex from long ago. In pursuing said relationship, I had to enter Canada, the only country to ever expell mefor having an old DUI on my record. 

In digging up the court records I needed to apply for Canadian entry, I found that my old probation officer, who would have blocked me from expunging my record, had been fired just a month beforehand! Talk about great timing! :yes. So I learned that while past misdeeds cannot be undone, they don't always have to haunt my future. 

I stopped labeling myself as a criminal. And strangely, I stopped behaving like one! I quit a whole bunch of bad habits. In September, my uncle died of alcoholism, and his death put a fine point on the fact that I need to be careful about my health. My new ladyfriend talked me into seeking help for the physical problems I deal with (chronic back and neck problems). 

In settling the deceased uncle's estate, I proved to myself that I can finish a huge project (the painting of his house, which will soon be for sale).

In discovering that I will inherit a boatload of cash, I learned that I can, in fact, be stupidly lucky. 

In discovering that I will inherit a boatload of cash, I learned that the loss of a loved one is the worst way to come into money. 

In mulling over both points, I learned to count my blessings more than my dollars. 

When I started becoming more positive, I started realizing that some of my friends weren't really my friends. I started to call them out on their dysfunctions, and we had fallings out. I parted ways with those people, learning the hard lesson that not everyone changes for the better. 

I learned that I'm a better friend to myself than my entire old crew of selfish jerks. 

I learned that a person doesn't need a network of friends. One or two will do just fine. 

In falling in love again, I realized that no two loves are alike, nor should they be. I learned that the one you're in is the best one, regardless.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Been a year of many ups and downs but far more ups!!!

Started like any other, but soon got offered work experience at an Aerospace company where I performed my "thesis" for uni. During this time I also met my first ever girlfriend but she was not really for me, I think I dived in because she was the first person to really show an interest in my and not because I had a real connection with her. Anyway that died after a short while but I was fine. Finished my Aerospace project and graduated from Uni with high praise from my employer which was fantastic.

Enter the greatest 6 months of my life. In the break after graduating I made a massive effort to overcome my anxiety and so pushed myself into every uncomfortable situation I could and it began to pay off with me making noticeable progress, I also got back in touch with a lot of friends.

Then the shock, I was offered a position in a development team to design, build and race a GT3 racing car out of Malaysia. I was not only thrown in the deep end with the work load but I also had to come to terms with the fact I was working alongside some of the most experienced engineers in the business (Ex Formula 1) AND I had to live away from family and friends with strangers, this was amazing for my SA because I simply had no choice but to get comfortable with it.

After a very successful time in that project and gaining a hell of a lot of experience, I arrived back home a new and improved person, more confident, happier and hungry to challenge myself further. I was offered a potential 12 month contract developing the racing car further which I accepted (and will be heading back to early next year).

Then one day a very special person came into my life, and needless to say the past week has been incredible in every aspect of the word <3.

So what is in store for 2010? Well I hope to continue working in Malaysia on the racing car and opening new doors to exciting places in my professional career. On top of this I will be meeting a special someone for the first time which I simply cannot wait for. After that, who knows, but I am certainly excited for what may be.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

-Got over a very rough patch
-Learned the hard way that I need to stop being so cautious, no pain no gain and all that.
-Did well in classes except one with good grades, including one with group work and presentations. 
- Got professional help for my anxiety attacks.
-Learned to accept some of my limitations, I need to take my time and not get depressed over every setback.
-dug and planted a garden
-got a car and became a much better driver.


----------



## MlleKathy (Dec 19, 2009)

I managed to move out of my mother's house to live with my grandma.
She has helped me get over some anxieties.
I have someone to talk about anything with.
I have a best friend I hang out with.
I'm working hard to pass school.
I joined a club!!!
I let people see my art work.
I talk a little more than before in classes.
Certain people I've always been uneasy with, I am warming up more.
I can talk to my mom and tell her how I feel a little better.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

This is a great thread. Ahh, reflection time...

Things I've done this past year:

Graduated college
Found a job
Joined this site 
Made e-friends
Learned various new things
Went on a date, lol
Answered my cell phone in public
Made a few acquaintances

Overall, it's been a so-so year. I've been rather miserable in the time between the last few months of college up until about now. I should have been more active. Currently I'm feeling content and optimistic about the future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've lost over 40 pounds
I made a new friend online to chat with


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

A lot has happened actually.
-started therapy
-stoped running away from social situations
-graduated high school
-got my first kiss
-asked some girls out
-started Judo
-started going to parties
-found and joined this site
-started college
-learned how to dress better and improved my appearance


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

got myself a decent job in a rough economy.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Been a year of many ups and downs but far more ups!!!
> 
> Started like any other, but soon got offered work experience at an Aerospace company where I performed my "thesis" for uni. During this time I also met my first ever girlfriend but she was not really for me, I think I dived in because she was the first person to really show an interest in my and not because I had a real connection with her. Anyway that died after a short while but I was fine. Finished my Aerospace project and graduated from Uni with high praise from my employer which was fantastic.
> 
> ...


Now I understand your staus haha. That is awesome.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I was going to make this thread!!

..I'll come back and add to this later.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

FBH said:


> Anyone else feel like they had an oddly good year, despite the setbacks and disappointments?


Yeah, definitely. This has been one of the roughest years of my life but I've managed to achieve so much.

I put these all into categories, haha.

*Fitness/Health*


I have eaten healthier this year than I ever have in my whole life
I have maintained an exercise program for 9 months (I think) of this year
I started out using 5.8 speed on the treadmill and now I use 7.2 for walking and 9.2 for running.
I've gone up from 1kg weights to 1.5kg
I've cut out bread and only drink water
*Career/Education
*

This year I gained a Certificate III in Financial Services
I now know what I'd like to do with my life
*Financial
*

I've saved up about $800 for my course
*Social Anxiety/ED/Depression
*

I am no longer depressed after taking Zoloft
I am a much happier, positive and less irritable person
I have not fasted for a couple of months now
I am now confident doing the following: buying and trying on clothes and underwear, going to the grocery store, going around and looking at things I'd like to buy, making appointments with doctors, calling up places to make enquiries, answering the phone.
*Leisure
*

I _will _finish watching Naruto - Finished!
I _will _finish reading the Tomorrow series
I've gotten better at using the sewing machine
I've written the prologue and a part of the first chapter of my book
I've finished an artwork and have made starts on two other pieces
Oh, and I also met my boyfriend. And made another real-life friend and many on here as well!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hm.....think I'll wait a bit to add me own update....


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

So many inspiring stories on here. Lots of accomplishments. It gives me hope to see all of this. Usually I read about how people aren't getting better, and lots of complaining. These posts here show that it IS possible to get places. 

Off the top of my head:

Got the nerve to finally quit seeing a counselor who was making me feel worse.

Found & joined SAS

Cured myself of suicidal feelings

Went to a chiropractor many times 

Had a blood test

Talked on the phone to various strangers

Let myself be in minor social situations and was just "very nervous" rather than panicked.

Made some e-friends

Joined Facebook


----------



## ninka (Sep 28, 2009)

-took up running and swimming ...after years of being a couch potato 
-joined SAS ;-)
-i stopped playing stupid games on facebook
-stopped ignoring my SA and tried CBT


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

These may be stretches, but...

I have an easier time making phone calls.
I've discovered several new hobbies.
I joined this site.
I joined facebook.
I've learned some relaxation techniques so I'm not anxious even in my own house.
I don't have too much of a problem asking for help at the store any more.
I bought a suit.
I discovered the benefits of green tea.
I learned that most people are very helpful when asked to help.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

My SA got worse.
I started to stutter
I turned lazy
My ADHD worsened.

It's all been bad changes for me :cry
Good things...hm...I started to eat healthily, I stopped being bigheaded/arrogant, I started to volunteer more, got into a good college, joined this group thingy, learnt to smile on demand and...I joined SAS?

:tiptoe


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, I grew some nuggets and reached out to a doctor for medication. Quite an achievement on my part! I think I'd really be in trouble, if not dead if I didn't. :| I ended up with a PA, but I am thankful. What a kind and understanding person she is!

Mostly, I am thankful for my family and the kindness of strangers... IOW, my patrons at work, for without them, I'd be SOL!  I am very grateful! :yes Hanging in there day by day!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I dropped a *whole lotta* dead weight.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh - and I'm picking up a lump soon.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Its been a pretty good year for me in terms of accomplishments, this time last year I was pretty down, dropped out of college, moved back in with my parents, but things have a way of working themselves out and so far this year I have done a lot when i think about it

1. Started exercising (went from 6ft 2" 17olbs up to 200lbs then back to 180lbs lean )
2. Learned to drive and passed my test!
3. Got a job
4. Got a promotion
5. Went to Thailand
6. Sang infront of people for the first time and wrote a few songs
7. I sook help from the doctor for SA
8. I asked a girl out.

I have been really lucky this year, I am eager to see what the new year will bring. Woop Woop!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Its been a pretty good year for me in terms of accomplishments, this time last year I was pretty down, dropped out of college, moved back in with my parents, but things have a way of working themselves out and so far this year I have done a lot when i think about it
> 
> 1. Started exercising (went from 6ft 2" 17olbs up to 200lbs then back to 180lbs lean )
> 2. Learned to drive and passed my test!
> ...


Wow, you've had a great year, imo. :yes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I put on several puppet shows.
I went to Las Vegas.
I found this awesome sight!
I started substitute teaching.
I got a job at the Ren. Faire.
I learned to pray for someone I often couldn't stand.
I maintained my weight.
I learned how to sew well enough for now.
I read a few good books.
And, thank God, all of you, meds., therapy, and my strong desire, I cope better with SA. It isn't cured, I personally don't think you can cure it, but at least I'm less of a hermit.


----------



## Erasure (Dec 27, 2009)

I can finally go to stores and eat in some restaurants by myself. I also think I suffer from less anxiety because of a higher self esteem.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cosmin said:


> So, now that the year is nearing closing time, *why don't you share with the class here* what great and positive things you managed to achieve for yourself and humanity in the past 12 months and how you changed since Dec '08.
> Of course, many of you are patethic hermits who think they're not worthy of such a topic, but get up on your feet, face reality and know that you are worthy!
> Even if your little evolution consists in taking a single walk around the block in 52 weeks, write about that and be proud of it! And lose the sad worthless attitude while you're here; fake it, for all I care (like I do, of course).
> 
> Now, after such a motivational intoduction I lost my train of thoughts and, since it's almost 2AM here, I'll better get some sleep. Meanwhile, feel free to start bragging!


Yes, Mr. Cosmin! :lol

The Millenniumman75 List of Achievements - 2009
After over four years of allowing a person around me to badmouth me, I talked to said person. It, of course caused me SA anguish in the month of October because the person freaked out, but the episode was short lived and not as severe - I am back down on the level of medication I was at before it all. In 2010, if said issue continues to be a problem - I will report it.
I am more confident in talking to people who are supportive. The soft voice is more full.
I lost 25 pounds of Paxil fat and got real tanned this summer. I was a hot dude!
I am not afraid to stand up for myself.
I got to know more people from this site - always a cool thing.
I survived the year, with my job, after having my responsibility shift due to a coworker layoff. I will receive my first/raise and bonus in two years next month.
I have made the decision to finally begin steps to do what my father wished me to do before his death in 2007, mainly due to the economy stabilizing.
I have progressed in existing friendships.
I became a member in my church in January and have slowly integrated myself - even attending important meetings regarding budget and elder voting.
I have become a more patient person, even when times get shaky - the August 8-hour trip to North Carolina for two days.
I cooked Christmas dinner again - and didn't expect to have five people eat it, but I got rave reviews and rescued some people's Christmases.
40,000 posts reached, the first SAS member to do so.
Sorry if some of these are vague, but I never know who is reading this and this has probably been one of the more transparent posts I have ever made here.

I think that deserves three boogies :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------

